# Professional cabinetry advice



## Andrew714 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have had a strong woodworking hobby for 3-4 years now, and I'm giving some serious consideration to taking it professional, primarily in the way of custom cabinetry. I've learned a lot about woodworking and I think I've honed my skills pretty well, but there is certainly stuff I still don't know, especially related to doing woodworking as a business.

In short, I wanted to hear from other professional woodworkers (especially if you do a lot of cabinetry), what your best advice would be to someone new? Maybe it's something you did right that paid off, or maybe something you learned the hard way?

Thanks in advance, I appreciate the help.

Andrew


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/huff/blog

Huff has some sage advice.

Good luck on your future endeavors.


----------



## Andrew714 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks, that's a lot of good info. I just read through all of the "Marketing and selling" posts. Like he says, most woodworkers aren't great at that part, and I definitely fit into that category.


----------

